# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  نداء الي شباب المنتدي كافه......

## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يا شباب البنات بهدلوا صحتي في السجن يعني بس شاطرين يضحكوا ويكتبوا تعليقات بتنرفز
وخصوصي ميرفا وجوري ودموع بهدلوني وينكم انتوا ما تيجوا تساعدوني 
بدي اطلع بدي اطلع بدي اطلع :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا مسكين

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وعلى قولت أنا ما بترجى حد ... مو متلكم ... وين هالشعارات الرنانه هاي 

شايف موضوع بحالوو نزل  :Db465236ff: 
بس بصراحه معك حق .. وضعك صعب  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

انا بوريكم هلاء الشباب بقروا الموضوع وبطلعوني وبورجيكم

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> وعلى قولت أنا ما بترجى حد ... مو متلكم ... وين هالشعارات الرنانه هاي 
> 
> شايف موضوع بحالوو نزل 
> بس بصراحه معك حق .. وضعك صعب 
> [/align]


بوريكي انتي اضحكي براحتك هلاء الشباب بطلعوني  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا بوريكم هلاء الشباب بقروا الموضوع وبطلعوني وبورجيكم


هههههههههههههههه  ضحكتني 
ما قلتلك لا حياة لمن تنادي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

والله يا ميرفا الواضح انه لا حياه لمن تنادي 
مش عارف شو اسوي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شكلي بدي اعمل صلح بيني وبنكم :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> انا بوريكم هلاء الشباب بقروا الموضوع وبطلعوني وبورجيكم


هينا بنستى يا أبو عوده بجماعتك ... شو ورانا  :Db465236ff: 
بس إن شاء الله ما يطولوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
احنا ما بنعمل صلح مع حد .. ولا شو ميرفا ؟؟!!
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

أجتك الفزعه

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله يا ميرفا الواضح انه لا حياه لمن تنادي 
> مش عارف شو اسوي 
> شكلي بدي اعمل صلح بيني وبنكم


زين العقل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
عمر   لااااا ... وخاطري لااا ... اطلع ولا كأنك قرات شي 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

تحياتي يا جسر بس الله يخليك لا تنسي تحبس ميرفا وجوري ودموع بسرعه

----------


## جسر الحياة

> [align=center]
> عمر لااااا ... وخاطري لااا ... اطلع ولا كأنك قرات شي 
> [/align]


 

آسف كتير .. بس الزلمه تختخ بالحبوس .. حرام عنده مره وعيال بستنوا فيه بالبيت ..

----------


## آلجوري

> آسف كتير .. بس الزلمه تختخ بالحبوس .. حرام عنده مره وعيال بستنوا فيه بالبيت ..


 
ماشي يا عمر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

ولك والله لازم اسوي موضوع اشكرك فيه والله انك احلى شب بالمنتدي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
والله انك ع راسي
صحيح هي ولادي قاعدين بدعوللك يا احلى جسر في الحياه :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ولك والله لازم اسوي موضوع اشكرك فيه والله انك احلى شب بالمنتدي 
> والله انك ع راسي
> صحيح هي ولادي قاعدين بدعوللك يا احلى جسر في الحياه


 

لا ما في داعي ..

بكفي إنو بنات المنتدى يعرفوا قيمتهم .. وإنهم ما يطلعوا بإشي مع الشباب ..


أكيد الشباب وبس ..

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابو عوده



----------


## ابو عوده

البركه بالشباب    :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ولا شو يا جوري 
شايفه جماعتي اللي كنتي تستني فيها وقلتيلي لايطولوا هيهم حبسوكم  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

لكن هيك...انته حكيت انك ما بتلجاء....شايف عكس هيك :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> لكن هيك...انته حكيت انك ما بتلجاء....شايف عكس هيك


 
عاده بالشباب ... صف حكي ... وشعارت ... ع الفاااضي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

هيه الفزعه بس للشباب
وانا بدي افزع لصاحباتي البنات 

بدكم مساعده صبايا

----------


## شمعة امل

> هيه الفزعه بس للشباب
> وانا بدي افزع لصاحباتي البنات 
> 
> بدكم مساعده صبايا


تسلميلنا يا كيانا احنا طلعنا براءة والحمد لله  :Icon31: 
بس ما تفزعي للشباب 
ماشي ؟؟ :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا يا ابو عودة
مالهم عليك
هذول ما لقو حدا موجود قامو استلموك
اجتك الفزعه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا يا ابو عودة
> مالهم عليك
> هذول ما لقو حدا موجود قامو استلموك
> اجتك الفزعه


بعد شو ؟
انت كمان هلا مسجون  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

اف يا جماعه الخير شو صار بغيابي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اف يا جماعه الخير شو صار بغيابي


ما صار شي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> بعد شو ؟
> انت كمان هلا مسجون


 
راح يجي الفرج

----------


## ام عوده

خلص يا شباب انا طلعتكم اجاكم الفرج

----------


## شمعة امل

> خلص يا شباب انا طلعتكم اجاكم الفرج


 
 :Db465236ff:  لا لسا يا ام عوده 
صرت مع الشباب هلا

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا الك خالتو
الله يبشرك بالخير يا رب
ويفرحك مثل ما فرحيتينا

----------


## ابو عوده

لا عادي هاي ام عوده من يوم يومها نشميه وبتكره البنات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا لسا يا ام عوده 
> صرت مع الشباب هلا


يا مخلف البنات يا خايب الهم حتى الممات

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا مخلف البنات يا خايب الهم حتى الممات


 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

انا طلعتهم 
وسجن موفق للبنات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا طلعتهم 
> وسجن موفق للبنات


رح تندم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو عوده



----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام
البنات كلهم بالسجن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا سلام
> البنات كلهم بالسجن


لا وانت الصادق انت بالسجن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا وانت الصادق انت بالسجن


 
طيب !!!
وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟
مبسوطه !!!!!!

----------


## ابو عوده

لا يا ست ميرفا البنات هلاء اللي بالسجن ام عوده طلعتنا
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

> تسلميلنا يا كيانا احنا طلعنا براءة والحمد لله 
> بس ما تفزعي للشباب 
> ماشي ؟؟


ولا يهمك ميرفا 
انا معكم للممات 

ما هو هم البنات للممات

----------


## ابو عوده

> ولا يهمك ميرفا 
> انا معكم للممات 
> 
> ما هو هم البنات للممات


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اطلعي منها احسن ما تنسجني معهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> اطلعي منها احسن ما تنسجني معهم


 
كيف ها ي اللعبه 
ما بعرفها

----------


## ابو عوده

هاي اللعبه اسمها ادخل السجن وشوف مين بحبك وبطللعك(بقلم اميره قوس النصر) 
كل عضو بحط اسم اللعضو اللي بدو يدخلو على السجن 
وبيجي العضو اللي بعده بطلعوا اذا كان بدو يطلعه 
واذا ما بطلعه بضل محبوس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

ولي هاي بتخنق اللعبه

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

انوووووووووووشه 
انووووووووووشه .
جوووووووووووري 
جوووووووري
دليللللللللله 
دللللللللللليله 


طلعوني :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

الله يرحم ايامك يا خالد سايبني مع وحوش :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
هاد نداء للشباب .. شايفنا شباب شي ؟!!!
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

وينكم يا شباب ؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
السوابق  بدوا يطلع براءه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
آسف .. كان بودي .. ومن دواعي سروري اني طلعك .. بس مو فاضيه  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center]
> آسف .. كان بودي .. ومن دواعي سروري اني طلعك .. بس مو فاضيه 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دمعة فرح

عن جد حزنتني بعدك بتستنى................... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> 


 

له له له .. هلا فضيت وكنت ناوي طلعك .. بس لما جيت وشفت هالشوفه بطلت :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

والله يا ابو عودة ما كنت حاب يصير فيك اللي صار


لولا ما انا حبستك كان طلعتك  :Smile: 

بس مش حلوة بحقي اتراجع بكلامي :Bl (35):

----------


## ابو عوده

> عن جد حزنتني بعدك بتستنى...................


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
مش عارف الشباب وين راحوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> له له له .. هلا فضيت وكنت ناوي طلعك .. بس لما جيت وشفت هالشوفه بطلت


لا خلص بغير الشعار خلص بغيره  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خلص الشعار لا للشباب بس طلعيني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> والله يا ابو عودة ما كنت حاب يصير فيك اللي صار
> 
> 
> لولا ما انا حبستك كان طلعتك 
> 
> بس مش حلوة بحقي اتراجع بكلامي


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
انت السبب  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
لا اتراجع شو فيها دول بتتراجع عن كلامها وقفت عليك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> انت السبب 
> لا اتراجع شو فيها دول بتتراجع عن كلامها وقفت عليك


لانه الدول ما فيها زلم :Eh S(2): 


بس خلص اسع بشوفلك من رجالي يطلع :Smile:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> مش عارف الشباب وين راحوا
> 
> لا خلص بغير الشعار خلص بغيره 
> خلص الشعار لا للشباب بس طلعيني


 
رجعت انشغلت .. مو فاضيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> رجعت انشغلت .. مو فاضيه


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
مش محتاج مساعتك خلص اخذت على الوضع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لانه الدول ما فيها زلم
> 
> 
> بس خلص اسع بشوفلك من رجالي يطلع


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  تستاهل ضلك هيك ورط نفسك

----------


## ابو عوده

> تستاهل ضلك هيك ورط نفسك


حرام عليكي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دليلة

ماراح ارحمك هالمرة بدي اكون شريرة عشان اعيش ماطمر فيك المعروف

----------


## ابو عوده

> ماراح ارحمك هالمرة بدي اكون شريرة عشان اعيش ماطمر فيك المعروف


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا ترحميني ما بدي رحمتك ما انتي هلاء بالسجن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

للبنات

----------

